# [solved] Grub installiert kernel startet und sonst nichts.

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir jetzt auch mal den Grub installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt boote startet der Kernel via Grub.

Allerdings bleibt dieser vor dem uebergang auf die root Partition stehen.

Er stuertzt nicht ab, also ich kann Tasten druecken und der Rechner

reagiert, aber das eigentliche Gentoo wird nicht gestartet.

Was laueft da wieder schif?

Habe ich etwas im Kernel vergessen.

gruss JorgLast edited by JoHo42 on Thu May 10, 2007 7:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anarcho

Es muss aber doch ne Fehlermeldung geben! Hast du den Eintrag "root=/dev/xxx" vergessen?

Ohne Fehlermeldung können wir dir leider nicht mehr helfen als zu raten...

----------

## JoHo42

Leider nein.

root=/dev/hda

Steht drin.

Die Grub.conf sieht gut aus und er Kernel bootet auch ohne Meldung.

Er startet hatl das System nicht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## aleph-muc

Poste doch bitte mal Deine grub.conf, und Deine Systemkonfiguration.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Leider nein.
> 
> root=/dev/hda
> 
> Steht drin.
> ...

 

nur /dev/hda? denn das kann nicht stimmen, denn du musst da eine partition angeben. Den /dev/hda bezieht sich auf die gesammte festplatte, per /dev/hdaX (wobei X eine zahl >= 1) die Partition angibt.

----------

## JoHo42

Ne

root=/dev/hda1

Ist schon dabei.

Ich bin gerade im Internet am schauen, ob dies mit der INITRC vielleicht was zu tun hat.

Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Poste doch einfach mal die letzten 5 - 10 Zeilen die der Kernel darstellt bevor er zu "warten" anfängt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht auch mal wie oben erwähnt Deine grub.conf und die fstab. Oder Du machst den Thread zu.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

hier mal die letzten Zeilen vom Kernel:

Using IPI Shortcud mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readlony

Freeing unused kernel memory: 124k freed

Mich wundert, dass dor nicht von init steht.

Ich habe versucht ueber den Bootlaoder

init=/sbin/init

anzugeben und auf der Festplatte eine Datei mit

ensprechenden Rechten und ausfuehrbar zu starten.

Das geht alles nicht, allerdings bekomme ich dann auch Fehlermeldungen.

Hier noch meine Grub.conf:

timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

title Gentoo

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/de/hda1

So vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

Gruss JoergLast edited by JoHo42 on Mon May 07, 2007 7:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

Die Kernelzeile in der grub.conf sollte ja mindestens so aussehen:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdxn
```

x = Buchstabe der Platte, n = Nummer der Partition

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## JoHo42

Ich hatte das root=/dev/hda1 rausgenommen.

Allerdings hatte ich das

kernel (hd0,0) noch nie gesehen oder reingenommen.

Komme aber zum gleichen ergebnis Kernel startet

Und dann kommt nichts von INIT usw....

Gruss Joerg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
> 
> EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
> ...

 

Also ich würde das ja mal beheben (auch wenn das jetzt steht:recovery complete) . Irgend eine Linux CD booten, und dann fsck.ext3 über die einzelnen Partitionen (hier wohl zumindest /dev/hda1) rauschen lassen. Wenn alles behoben wurde einfach neu booten.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe die Festplatte mit ext3.fsck kontrolliert.

Alles in Ordnung die Meldungen sind auch aus dem Kernel verschwunden.

Allerdings ist da noch keine besserung eingetreten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Grub.conf:
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Das ist hoffentlich nur ein Fehler beim Abtippen... Wenn nicht bitte schleunigst aendern in /dev/hda1 

Hoffe das hilft dann.

Gruesse

Franz

(der diese Zeilen aus links -g tippt, was ihm sehr gut gefllt  :Smile:  )

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Die Kernelzeile in der grub.conf sollte ja mindestens so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdxn
> ```
> ...

 Bis auf den Tippfehler sieht das i.O. aus. Fehlt noch der Eintrag in der fstab. Was vielleicht noch interessant wäre, ist, ob das ein genkernel ist, oder nicht.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute meine fstab

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda1               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/SWAP            none         swap            sw                 0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

Das root=/dev war ein Tippfehler beim Abschreiben.

Ich kann keine SWAP gebrauchen, da ich alles von einer CF Karte starte

Gruss

----------

## manuels

kriegst du denn ne shell, wenn du als kernelparameter init=/bin/sh angibts?

vielleicht mal sysvinit neu emergen?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke fuer die Antworten.

Ein emerge -e world hat es gebracht.

Irgendwie konnte der kernel die INIT nicht starten.

Danke fuer den Tip mit emerge sysvinit.

Nur das alleine bringt es leider dann auch nicht,

den es tretten eine menge anderer Fehler auf,

die sich mit emerge -e world beheben lassen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

